# Tv Lg 50PN4500-UA se apaga y enciende solo a los 20 minutos.



## heidyvanesa19 (Nov 14, 2018)

el problema que tengo es que trabaja perfectamente 20 minutos aproximadamente y después de encendido, transcurrido estos 20 minutos, el tv se apaga y queda prendido el led rojo que esta al frente del tv pero luego se enciende. Pasa lo mismo en entrada de Cable - DVD

Ya realicé la prueba de Autogen, pero sigue igual... ¿lguna sugerencia o que me puedan dar el manual de servicio?


Prueba de Autogen:


----------



## transistor2020 (Nov 14, 2018)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> el problema que tengo es que trabaja perfectamente 20 minutos aproximadamente y después de encendido, transcurrido estos 20 minutos, el tv se apaga y queda prendido el led rojo que esta al frente del tv pero luego se enciende. Pasa lo mismo en entrada de Cable - DVD
> 
> Ya realicé la prueba de Autogen, pero sigue igual... ¿lguna sugerencia o que me puedan dar el manual de servicio?
> 
> ...


saludos para que es esa prueba del puente


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Nov 15, 2018)

El puente es para realizar pruebas de "autogen" generacion de patrones de video como efectos y colores, con esto se comprueba la tarjeta TCON o la tos inversores

Mira el video de ejemplo


----------



## transistor2020 (Nov 21, 2018)

pro el sin la t con igual se apaga


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Nov 21, 2018)

Si se apaga


----------



## transistor2020 (Nov 21, 2018)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Si se apaga


se apaga solito no se si me entiendes  asi este desconectado la t con


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Nov 21, 2018)

si, se apaga y confirmo que es la fuente


----------



## transistor2020 (Nov 22, 2018)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> si, se apaga y confirmo que es la fuente


no es la fuente el tv dura todo el dia encendido si fuese la fuente se apagase asi sea a la media hora insisto es la main board el tv dura encendido todo el dia con imagen normal pero el control remoto ni pulasadores del panel del tv responden


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2018)

Sin la tapa y con un ventilador que ocurre ?


----------



## transistor2020 (Nov 23, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin la tapa y con un ventilador que ocurre ?


no hay calentamiento excesivo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 23, 2018)

transistor2020 dijo:


> saludos para que es esa prueba del puente





transistor2020 dijo:


> pro el sin la t con igual se apaga





transistor2020 dijo:


> se apaga solito no se si me entiendes asi este desconectado la t con





transistor2020 dijo:


> no es la fuente el tv dura todo el dia encendido si fuese la fuente se apagase asi sea a la media hora insisto es la main board el tv dura encendido todo el dia con imagen normal pero el control remoto ni pulasadores del panel del tv responden





transistor2020 dijo:


> no hay calentamiento excesivo


De todos esos mensajes no se sabe si estás afirmando o preguntando.
¿Acaso se descompuso tu teclado?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05) *Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro, no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación.
Por ejemplo: "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, etc."
No nos gusta la escritura* "En Bloque"*


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Nov 23, 2018)

El inconveniente que tengo es la fuente, sin la Mainboard, solo encendido, con la prueba de Autogen, se me apaga ahora cad 5 minutos... Ese es el inconveniente que tengo ahora. Quería consultar los voltajes en la fuente pero no consigo el diagrama de servicio y reniego tirarla a la basura...

Gracias por los comentarios...
Sin la tapa o con la tapa, sucede lo mismo, pensé que era alguna soldadura Fría y recalente con aire cliente la placa, pero con igual resultado y ningún IC o transistor se recalienta por aquello de daño por exceso de temperatura.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin la tapa y con un ventilador que ocurre ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2018)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> pensé que era alguna soldadura Fría y recalente con aire cliente la placa



¿?¿? Fundís montones de soldaduras al mismo tiempo ? Decapante ? Estaño nuevo ?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Nov 23, 2018)

Pues, si, recalente por si estaban quebradizas, y estaño nuevo donde se viera ya viejo sin brillo... pero nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2018)

Lo probaste sin tapa y con ventilador grande apuntando "sus tripas" ?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Nov 23, 2018)

Exacto medi con aire por aquello re recalentadas y me apagaba la TV de todas maneras, las mediciones en la fuente de poder sospecho que están mal, dejaron de medirme estable los voltajes y empezaron a variar. Quite la Mainboard y solo la fuente y lo mismo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2018)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> dejaron de medirme estable los voltajes y empezaron a variar.


 
Eso mayormente son los capacitores electrolíticos !

Extraño el Negro (de fondo) de los plasmas


----------



## enriquedanilo (Dic 25, 2018)

Hola a todos. les comento que tengo el mismo problema y encontré este foro ,ya con la misma falla,si la solucionaron espero me puedan ayudar saludos cordiales.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 26, 2018)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> no consigo el diagrama de servicio


Adjunto el manual de servicio para los siguientes modelos:
42PA4500/50PA4500/50PA6500/60PA6500/42PN4500/50PN4500/50PN6500/60PN6500

Nota: Descargar los dos archivos Winrar para poder descomprimir el manual en formato PDF.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 8, 2019)

Yo ya lo encontré, pero no viene el diagrama de la placa Y-SUS que es el que tiene daño.



Esto es lo que hecho hasta el momento:

Encontré daño en capacitor cerámico (explotó) de 102nF para 2Kilo voltios, lo he sustituído por otro (C670). 
Luego resolví que debía cambiar los IGBT dañados que están junto a los capacitores cerámicos que tuvieron daño (Q612 y Q605).
Su nomenclatura es: RJP63F3 de 630V con 40A - 30W pero tengo una duda si es  posible sustituirlos por este IGBT G20N60...

Al quitar los IGBT (Los dañados y ahora los nuevos) de la placa, el TV funciona pero es obvio que no habrá iluminación. Al poner los Nuevos IGBT G20N60, El TV se apaga al darle la orden de encnderla, como si la fuente de poder no soportara, porque hasta el LED de StandBy se apaga.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

Nota:
Los voltajes miden muy bien sin los IGBT, en todos los conectores.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin la tapa y con un ventilador que ocurre ?



sin la Tapa y con ventilador igual sucede.
Encontré en la Y-SUS el daño, pero si lo cambio, no enciende el TV, su función es errática, quiere encender pero luego de la orden de OK de la fuente, se apaga y el voltaje cae a 0 voltios, el LED de StandBy se apaga, luego se enciende y queda en apagado con LED en StandBy (fuente de 5 voltios OK)

Pero si quito los IGBT, los buenos o los dañados, la TV funciona todo el día.


enriquedanilo dijo:


> Hola a todos. les comento que tengo el mismo problema y encontré este foro ,ya con la misma falla,si la solucionaron espero me puedan ayudar saludos cordiales.


El inconveniente que encontré fue en un capacitor cerámico que estaba explotado en la placa Y-SUS, éste lo he sustituído por uno nuevo del mismo valor.

*Nota aclaratoria:*
Si desconecto los IGBT, entonces Funciona todo muy bien en la TV, pero hay 2 resistencias que se calientan R202 y R203 que van al sócalo P218
Pero como repito, en el manual de servicio NO viene el diagrama de la Y-SUS, ni de la fuente de poder, solo viene la MAINBOARD y la T-CON


----------

